# Bicycle Swap Meet in Knoxville, Iowa, April 25, 9 till 3.



## lewnbarb55 (Apr 8, 2021)

South Central Iowa Vintage Classic Bicycle Club.

Check out website for more info. and videos.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 8, 2021)

A link to the website would help. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 24, 2021)

This happening tomorrow?  Please post pictures for all of us elsewhere.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2021)

Did this happen? Any pics


----------



## sworley (May 14, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Did this happen? Any pics



Yes. See this thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/knoxville-iowa-swap-meet-04-25-21.190108/#post-1287695


----------

